# media center



## mistercheeks (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for some advice... IM looking for the best solution for a media center. Basically what I want to do is use a media center so I can access xbmc and maybe music and movies from a remote instead of a mouse. I was looking at the Android mini to do this,m'i on the right track, also everything will be in a a/v closet and will be controlled ir extenders, thank you


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

It looks like you would need to modify the operating system on the Android to be able to access XBMC. Maybe you're already aware of that. It does not appear to have an integrated IR receiver but I would imagine you could use a USB adapter to accomplish that. I assume your media files are stored on your network somewhere?

There are other set-top streaming boxes that can access your local media files as well, most of them for $100 or less from what I've seen. They would use their own user interface, as opposed to XBMC, but would do the same thing, allowing you to ditch the keyboard and mouse if you wanted. Apple Tv, Boxee Tv, Roku, WD TV Live, etc.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

mistercheeks said:


> Hi I'm looking for some advice... IM looking for the best solution for a media center. Basically what I want to do is use a media center so I can access xbmc and maybe music and movies from a remote instead of a mouse. I was looking at the Android mini to do this,m'i on the right track, also everything will be in a a/v closet and will be controlled ir extenders, thank you


1. For movies I use WMC and Media browser.

2. I use this and its wifi to the HTPC so it can be in a closet etc... (http://www.pcremoteserver.com/) ..no ir extender needed.

this app is installed on my Windows phone and I am sure it is available on android tablet.

3. To play music I use Foobar and Bubble upnp ( on android market place) works great again... no IR needed.


----------



## Lonx (May 9, 2013)

I've been using XBMC controlled by android through wifi for over a year now. Great app for android and iphone, which is also handy to support multiple XBMC installs (as I have a 'client' install in the bedroom which links to the media pc's archive). There's also a modified or 3rd party one out there but I haven't tried it yet.

Now if only someone can release a decent app to control the volume on my Onkyo using the IR built into my galaxy s4, I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im using JRIVER now instead of XBMC.....

Using a SIIG Windows Media Center remote and usb dongle ($34) and learned the IR codes into my URC MX880....Its fantastic setup....noone can believe Im running JRIVER with a URC 880 

JRIVER ROCKS !!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## SirLordComic (Mar 15, 2013)

Good news! If running Android have you tried their Gizmo app? If using iDevices, JRemote is incredible remote.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

yes I have GIZMO too


----------



## CSB (Sep 12, 2013)

I know that this is an old thread....but did you ever find what you were looking for? I can control my XBMC box with my Sony remote.


----------

